# Starting to think this may not be a Cichlid!



## malawimama (Jul 23, 2008)

I was told that this was an African Cichlid, and I had two originally, but then one just disappeared one day.

I checked the profiles, researched tons of cichlid sites, but I can't find anything on this fish, but the strange thing is that I got this one from a store that specializes in Cichlids. so confused...

Anyone have any idea what type of fish this is, or if it is in fact a cichlid?

All the rest of the fish in my tank are African cichlids, except for the spotted pleco.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Lake malawi African cichlid, Placidochromis milomo, a "Hap"


----------



## DragonGT83 (Apr 3, 2005)

noki said:


> Lake malawi African cichlid, Placidochromis milomo, a "Hap"


agreed


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks like either the Placidochromis milomo or Placidochromis johnstoni.

The colors mostly resemble the Placidochromis milomo, and the rigidness of the vertical stripes are most similar to P. milomo.

I agree it appears to be a Placidochromis milomo... And certainly a cichlid!

~Ed


----------



## malawimama (Jul 23, 2008)

awesome, thank you!!!


----------

